# Using Built In Webcam With A Messenger



## rockypk45 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey their,
I have recently converted myself to Mac's, and I'm loving it. But I happened to realize that the only way to use your built in isight webcam with my Macbook with chatting is with iChat. And to use iChat, you need a .mac account. Now I was wondering that if their was any type of FREE 3rd party software I could download to use my webcam when I'm chatting using my hotmail or whatever. PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!

petros


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

Sadly..the only messenger that works with hotmail/msn...is a third party program called "aMSN".

Also, you can use iChat with an AIM or Jabber account..and you "can" use hotmail with iChat.

What you need to do is download a chat program for a chat service called "Jabber". Create an account on a server, import your hotmail contacts..then login to iChat with your Jabber account..which will have all your hotmail contacts on it. It's a very messy way of using iChat if you really want to.

I'd stick to aMSN though.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Mercury Messenger is also compatible with MSN. It does video but not audio so the other folks get to watch you typing.


----------



## googlefish (Jun 21, 2005)

Would the built in iSight be usable if you're in Windows mode using Bootcamp or Parallels?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

googlefish said:


> Would the built in iSight be usable if you're in Windows mode using Bootcamp or Parallels?


yes. Works perfectly since Apple released the drivers.


----------



## rockypk45 (Jun 22, 2007)

hey "messed-kid"
thanks alot for the advice. I already downloaded amsn, but I was way more appealed to using iChat and doing all of that "messy" stuff. So I searched up Jabber and I found my self lost in all of this computer language. Can you please break it down to me of what I exactly need to do (all this talk about servers and clients are killing me...)?


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

I prefer Adium to aMSN and/or iChat... but it doesn't do video. Still, great software otherwise.


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

rockypk45 said:


> hey "messed-kid"
> thanks alot for the advice. I already downloaded amsn, but I was way more appealed to using iChat and doing all of that "messy" stuff. So I searched up Jabber and I found my self lost in all of this computer language. Can you please break it down to me of what I exactly need to do (all this talk about servers and clients are killing me...)?


hehe told ya it was messy. Im fairly new to macs myself, but got it working after a bunch of tries. (all that complicated mumbo jumbo confused me too.)

This is the site I used, because it is pretty basic..and has pictures . So the writen instructions show you exactly what is happening in the picture.

http://allforces.com/2005/05/06/ichat-to-msn-through-jabber/


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

rockypk45 said:


> Hey their,
> I have recently converted myself to Mac's, and I'm loving it. But I happened to realize that the only way to use your built in isight webcam with my Macbook with chatting is with iChat. And to use iChat, you need a .mac account.


Petros:

You don't need a .mac account, you need a .mac ID. To get one, you simply sign up for a free 60 day trail which you then let expire. The ID is then yours for free and for life...


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

You actually don't even need a .Mac ID. You can get a free AIM account and use that with iChat as well.

Instant Messenger - AIM - Instant Message Your Online Buddies for Free

And, you can A/V chat with people using AIM on Windows too.


----------



## rockypk45 (Jun 22, 2007)

hey "messe_kid"
THANKS SO MUCH!!!! Man, that website helped a **** load. I finally got ichat started up and running! I'd rather use ichat than all that other stuff. Ohh and i give a ****load of thanks to all the other guys who helped me out too with this. 

Now i have one more quesion, would the webcam still work w/ chatting with people who have msn on pc? if it doesn't, is their some way to get it workin?


----------

